# Alutech Pinion Galerie



## M8184 (23. September 2012)

In freudiger Erwartung das diese Woche die ersten Pinion Rahmen ausgeliefert werden, mache ich schon mal eine Galerie auf


----------



## downhillsau (23. September 2012)

So, das lange Warten hat ein Ende. Auch wenn das manchmal echt nervig war, wurde ich heute auf den trails im Hochharz mit einem Dauergrinsen belohnt. Schön hier auch als Erster mein schlichtes Alutech posten zu dürfen. Und ich bin sicher, bald werden viele andere genauso glücklich sein.

Da ich keinen Dämpfer (Vivid Air) mitbekommen habe, musste der erstmal aus der Sau herhalten. Trotz gefühlten Mehrgewicht wegen der schweren Reifen fuhr sich das Fanes bergauf sehr angenehm. Downhill ist erwartungsgemäß ein Traum. Und ich sage euch, eine Ruhe...
An die Pinion muss man sich erstmal dran gewöhnen, da man unter Last nicht hochschalten kann. Ansonsten ist sie da und verrichtet unauffällig und sehr ruhig ihre Arbeit.

Grüße aus dem Harz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M8184 (23. September 2012)

Was hat es mit dem vivid air auf sich? Den hab ich nämlich auch bestellt


----------



## guido9178 (24. September 2012)

@downhillsau,

hast du bei deiner ersten Fahrt das problem festgestellt, worauf PINION letzte Woche die Mail geschrieben hat , zwecks Rückruf.


MFG guido


----------



## M8184 (24. September 2012)

Und noch ne Frage:

Was hast du da für HR Ritzel drauf? Bei den Nicolai Bikes sind ja immer die 26Z drauf, deins sieht viel kleiner aus.


----------



## 100 Oktan (24. September 2012)

@ Downhillsau:

Sehe ich da einen Muddy Mary auf einem Pinion Fanes? 2,5 Zoll breit?

Passt der rein?

Wie viel Platz hat der zu den Kettenstreben?

Auf der Eurobike sah das so eng aus.

Oder ist es ein 2,35 Zoll Reifen?


Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## M8184 (24. September 2012)

Mach mir keine Angst, ich hab hier ein lrs mit Baron 2.5 liegen für mein Fanes


----------



## downhillsau (24. September 2012)

Keine Sorge. Wegen dem Dämpfer gabs nur nen Mißverständnis. Probleme mit dem Getriebe habe ich auf den ersten Km nicht feststellen können. Wär ja auch schlimm.
Ich habe momentan ein 18er Ritzel hinten drauf (vorn 30). Es wird aber auch noch ein 26iger mitgeliefert, welches ich ausprobieren möchte. 
Richtig, es sind Muddy Mary, aber in 2,35". Laut Anleitung können Reifen bis 2,5" gefahren werden.


----------



## ArthurBishop (24. September 2012)

hoffe 2,5er muddy marry draht geht rein?!


----------



## thomas.h (25. September 2012)

M8184 schrieb:


> Mach mir keine Angst, ich hab hier ein lrs mit Baron 2.5 liegen für mein Fanes



fahre ich im normalen Fanes, keine Angst


----------



## 100 Oktan (25. September 2012)

@ downhillsau:

Wie viel Platz hat denn Dein 2,35 Muddy Mary noch nach links und rechts zu den Kettenstreben?


@ thomas.h:

Die normale Fanes hat andere Kettenstreben. Wie viel Platz hast Du mit dem 2,5er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas.h (28. September 2012)

100 Oktan schrieb:


> @ thomas.h:
> 
> Die normale Fanes hat andere Kettenstreben. Wie viel Platz hast Du mit dem 2,5er?



So 1 bis 1.5cm pro Seite auf die Karkasse. Stollen ein bissl weniger.


----------



## guido9178 (5. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
ist den bis heute nur ein Fanes-Pinion ausgeliefert worden, oder fahrt ihr alle schon in den Wäldern umher und habt keine Zeit um Bilder zumachen?    

Grüße Guido


----------



## M8184 (5. Oktober 2012)

guido9178 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ist den bis heute nur ein Fanes-Pinion ausgeliefert worden, oder fahrt ihr alle schon in den Wäldern umher und habt keine Zeit um Bilder zumachen?
> 
> Grüße Guido


 
Nachdem mein Rahmen letzte Woche vom Pulvern zurück gekommen ist und sie bei Alutech mit dem Aufbau begonnen hatten, wurde festgestellt das sie meine Bremse noch nicht da haben. Bestellt habe ich es vor über einem Jahr, super Sache. Nun sollte es laut Auskuft der netten (aber Ahnunglosen) Dame am Telefon wohl nächste Woche geliefert werden -> Dummerweise sind da sämtliche Leute die das Bike Annehmen können im Urlaub und ich arbeite im Aussendienst. Ich habe nun in Auftrag gegeben das Getriebe einzuschicken und das Bike dann Anfang übernächster Woche zu schicken -> ob das mit dem Getriebe klappt darf bezweifelt werden. Von Mir kommen also so schnell keine Bilder


----------



## felixh. (5. Oktober 2012)

Also ich hab vor genau 3 Wochen schon ein Fanes Pinion im Bikepark Crans Montana gesehen (nur war unser Zeitplan zu knapp und wir nur die Gondel als Aufstieg für ein paar Trails benutzten, kam ich nicht dazu um da noch zwecks mal ausprobieren anzufragen). Wenn ich mich richitg erinner, wars ziemlich massiv (Stahl) aufgebaut.


----------



## 100 Oktan (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Jungs,

gebt mir bitte undingt gleich Bescheid, wenn ihr Eure Pinion Fanes mit 2,5er Reifen aufgebaut habt. Ich hoffe für uns alle, dass ein 2,5er rein passt. Möchte mir auch so ein Pinion Fanes bestellen, aber wenn der 2,5er nicht rein passt, ist das für mich ein K.O. Kriterium.

Habe mal ein paar Bilder vom Eurobike Pinion Fanes mit 2,35 Hans Dampf angefügt, damit ihr Euch auch eine Meinung bilden könnt.





Was meint ihr? Auf den Bildern ist der 2,35er gezeigt. Geht ein 2,5er rein?


----------



## thomas.h (7. Oktober 2012)

2.5 welcher Firma? Ein Maxxis 2.5 ist schmaler als ein Schwalbe 2.35...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (7. Oktober 2012)

Der 2.35er Hans Dampf ist mit über 62mm an den Seitenstollen aber schon extrem breit für nen 2.35er...


----------



## 100 Oktan (7. Oktober 2012)

Also ich denke an einen Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2,5.


----------



## hasardeur (9. Oktober 2012)

Der 2,5er MM wird mit 64-559 angegeben, der 2,35er HD mit 60-559. Ergo ist der MM an der Karkasse 2mm pro Seite größer. Allerdings sind die Stollen des HD nicht sehr dick, die des MM dagegen schon. Leider hast Du kein Bild gemacht, welches einigermaßen verläßlich zeigt, wieviel Platz da noch ist. ca. 5mm pro Seite sollten es beim 2,35er HD aber schon sein, damit der 2,5er MM rein passt und noch etwas Platz für Dreck bleibt.


----------



## wuselbi (10. Oktober 2012)

Es ist ja nett, dass Ihr über Reifenmasse diskutiert, aber das geht an diesem Thema vorbei;-) 

Ist wirklich bisher nur ein Bike ausgeliefert worden??? Kaum zu glauben...

Ich habe im Februar meins bestellt und mein Getriebe ist bei der Revision bei Pinion, bevor es in mein Bike eingebaut wird... Ich warte täglich auf Alutech's Info, dass mein Bike zur Auslieferung bereit ist.


----------



## guido9178 (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

sehe ich genauso, das Reifenthema passt wirklich nicht hierher. 
Da mein Rahmen die Woche erst vom Lackieren zurück ist, rechen ich mit dem Rahmen nicht vor nächster Woche. ( und ich habe mein Getriebe nicht eingeschickt, da ich erst mal fahren will.

Grüße guido


----------



## zingel (10. Oktober 2012)

wuselbi schrieb:


> Ist wirklich bisher nur ein Bike ausgeliefert worden??? Kaum zu glauben...
> 
> Ich habe im Februar meins bestellt und mein Getriebe ist bei der Revision bei Pinion, bevor es in mein Bike eingebaut wird... Ich warte täglich auf Alutech's Info, dass mein Bike zur Auslieferung bereit ist.



ich freue mich seit dem 17. November auf das Teil! 
...es geht nicht mehr so lange wies bisher gedauert hat!


----------



## guido9178 (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

Woran liegt es bei euch das es noch nicht geliefert wurde?
Bekommt ihr Komplettbikes?

MFG guido


----------



## hasardeur (10. Oktober 2012)

wuselbi schrieb:


> Es ist ja nett, dass Ihr über Reifenmasse diskutiert, aber das geht an diesem Thema vorbei;-)
> 
> Ist wirklich bisher nur ein Bike ausgeliefert worden??? Kaum zu glauben...
> 
> Ich habe im Februar meins bestellt und mein Getriebe ist bei der Revision bei Pinion, bevor es in mein Bike eingebaut wird... Ich warte täglich auf Alutech's Info, dass mein Bike zur Auslieferung bereit ist.



Ich verstehe ja Eure Ungeduld.....aber macht lange Warterei wirklich so kleinkarriert?
Ihr hättet den Thread vielleicht "Fanes Pinion - Jammerecke" nennen sollen, wenn es nur darum geht, sich über Wartezeiten auszutauschen.

Im Übrigen gibt es bereits einen Fanes-Galerie-Thread, in dem wir auch gern Pinion-Varianten bestaunen. Da halte ich einen speziellen Thread zur Diskussion diverser Eigenheiten der Pinion-Variante schon für deutlich plausibler, womit wir wieder beim Thema Reifenfreiheit wären.


----------



## guido9178 (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallo hasardeur,

da kannst du vielleicht Recht haben , aber es gibt auch genug Themen zum Fanes, wo man das mit dem Reifen auch klären könnte ...

Und nein , die Warterei macht nicht kleinkarriert, sie macht einen UNGEDULDIG bis NERVTÖTEND   

in diesem sinne, zurück zum Thema


----------



## wuselbi (10. Oktober 2012)

guido9178 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Woran liegt es bei euch das es noch nicht geliefert wurde?
> Bekommt ihr Komplettbikes?
> ...



Hallo, 
ich habe ein Pinion V2F Komplettbike Schwarz anodisiert bestellt.
Laut Jürgen sind die Komponten da, der Rahmen angeblich auch?!

Also hoffe ich, dass das Problem bei mir nur das zu revidierenden Pinion Getriebe ist. 

Aber ohne Getriebe macht der Rahmen ja bekanntlich auch keinen Sinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuselbi (10. Oktober 2012)

guido9178 schrieb:


> Hallo hasardeur,
> 
> da kannst du vielleicht Recht haben , aber es gibt auch genug Themen zum Fanes, wo man das mit dem Reifen auch klären könnte ...
> 
> ...



Sehe ich genau so

Gott sei Dank gibt es bei mir noch ein anderes Projekt, welches besser läuft: Umbau meines YT Tues 2.0 WC LTD auf Devinci Wilson Rahmen
Nur das gehört hier auch nicht rein


----------



## klausklein (12. Oktober 2012)

Kettenspanner!
Folgen.


----------



## Dutshlander (12. Oktober 2012)

Hallo _klausklein_ sieh aus nach zu lasche kettenspannung bzw. kette zu lang geraten somit falsche vorspannung.
Aber schreib mal was dazu???


----------



## klausklein (14. Oktober 2012)

[FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]Hallo ,[/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]kettenlänge sollte passen ist V3 Komplettbike[/FONT]




[FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]


[/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]nur der Spanner ist Müll habe die spannung vergrößert dann ist wohl beim starken einfedern die Feder vom Pin gerutscht.[/FONT]




[FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## der-gute (14. Oktober 2012)

Hui...was ein wundervoller Bock.

das sieht mal echt toll aus!


----------



## Dutshlander (14. Oktober 2012)

klausklein schrieb:


> [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]Hallo ,[/FONT]
> [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]kettenlänge sollte passen ist V3 Komplettbike[/FONT]
> [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]nur der Spanner ist müll habe die spannung vergrößer dann ist wohl beim starken einfedern die Feder vom Pin gerutscht.[/FONT]


Hmm. ist unschön, ich kann nicht negatives über den Kettenspanner sagen.
Bin zzt. ca 1000Km damit gefahren und noch nie probleme damit gehabt.
Vielleicht auch Falsch montiert (so wie das aussieht) aber auf deine (sehr Große) nahaufnahmen so schlecht zu erkennen.


----------



## Dutshlander (14. Oktober 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1235344
habe noch mal ein Bild (so gut wie es ging) von meinen Kettenspanner gemacht, hier sieht man deutlich einen "überstand" von der feder vön ca 8mm was ausreicht um in jeder situation der Spanner gegen zu halten.


----------



## ollo (14. Oktober 2012)

klausklein schrieb:


> [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]Hallo ,[/FONT]
> [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]kettenlänge sollte passen ist V3 Komplettbike[/FONT]




bei dem Testbike war die Feder auch zu kurz und rutschte runter. Das der Überstand zu klein ist sieht man auch an der stelle wo die Feder gebogen ist, da scheint sie am "Käfig" zu schleifen weil der Versatz zu dicht ist


----------



## M8184 (14. Oktober 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> bei dem Testbike war die Feder auch zu kurz und rutschte runter. Das der Überstand zu klein ist sieht man auch an der stelle wo die Feder gebogen ist, da scheint sie am "Käfig" zu schleifen weil der Versatz zu dicht ist


 

Er hat ja die Spannkraft des Spanners vergrößert, evtl. ist das dann auch die Folge davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArthurBishop (14. Oktober 2012)

pinion bietet auf ihrer hp einen stärkeren kettenspanner bzw feder dafür an.


----------



## 100 Oktan (15. Oktober 2012)

@ klausklein:
Sehr schöner Bolide... 

Um die Diskussion nochmal anzuheizen.

Du hast einen Fat Albert montiert? Der ist doch 2,4 Zoll breit, oder?

Kannst Du bitte mal Bilder von unten machen um die Reifenfreiheit erkennen zu können?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## M8184 (15. Oktober 2012)

100 Oktan schrieb:


> @ klausklein:
> Sehr schöner Bolide...
> 
> Um die Diskussion nochmal anzuheizen.
> ...



Mein bike wurde heute verschickt, d. h. Noch diese Woche wissen wir ob ein Baron 2.5 passt


----------



## Osti (16. Oktober 2012)

M8184 schrieb:


> Mein bike wurde heute verschickt, d. h. Noch diese Woche wissen wir ob ein Baron 2.5 passt



der fällt ja nun wirklich schmal aus, das sollte nun wirklich kein Thema sein


----------



## benzinkanister (16. Oktober 2012)

braucht man für die fanes-pinion eigentlich eine spezielle hr-nabe oder gibt es da irgendwelche umbausätze? bin nur mal bischen am rumspinnen was ich alles neu bräuchte  momentan ist eine hope pro 2 verbaut am hinterrad.

gruß


----------



## M8184 (16. Oktober 2012)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> braucht man für die fanes-pinion eigentlich eine spezielle hr-nabe oder gibt es da irgendwelche umbausätze? bin nur mal bischen am rumspinnen was ich alles neu bräuchte  momentan ist eine hope pro 2 verbaut am hinterrad.
> 
> gruß


 

Nein da kannst du jede Nabe nehmen die eben ins Rad passt, der Idealfall ist natürlich wenn man eine Singlespeed Nabe hinten hat, da man ja nur ein Ritzel benötigt. Aber unbedingt Notwendig ist das nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (16. Oktober 2012)

die ganze kassette drauflassen wäre ja murks.
man misst dann die kettenlinie aus und arbeitet mit spacern?
hab irgendwie angst, dass ein einzelnes ritzen dem alu-freilauf nicht so gut tun würde. wie habt ihr das gemacht?


----------



## MTBle (16. Oktober 2012)

Da nimmste einfach so ein Singlespeed Ritzel:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17775


----------



## benzinkanister (16. Oktober 2012)

thx


----------



## M8184 (16. Oktober 2012)

Bei Pinion direkt kannst auch Ritzel bestellen


----------



## nicolai.fan (16. Oktober 2012)

bei Nicolai ist ein Ritzel dabei !
bei Alutech nicht ?


----------



## M8184 (17. Oktober 2012)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> bei Nicolai ist ein Ritzel dabei !
> bei Alutech nicht ?



Doch natürlich


----------



## guido9178 (17. Oktober 2012)

So gestern war es endlich soweit   






Musste es auch gleich auspacken






und dann heist es schrauben schrauben bis in die Nacht.  Ich hoffe das der Rest der noch gefehlt hat, heute kommt.  Möchte endlich mal testen


----------



## guido9178 (17. Oktober 2012)

Musste gestern gleich mal die hasslichen Ritzel austauschen 









Und hier noch Zwei Bilder Zwecks Reifenfreiheit   











Es ist ein Maxxis Ardent 2,6 auf eine Spank Spike 35 felge.
Muss aber auch sagen das die seitlichen stollen etwas gestutzt sind vom Ghost was ich davor gefahren bin.  Ich wollte aber den Reifen nicht wegschmeissen. 

Grüße  guido


----------



## zingel (17. Oktober 2012)

sehr geile Farbe!


----------



## wuselbi (17. Oktober 2012)

Hi Guido, 
toller Rahmen und Farbwahl
Viel Spaß beim restlichen Aufbau. Ich hoffe, dass die Grip-Shifter Montage nicht so kniffelig ist, wie es andere beschrieben haben.
Mein Bike ist auch unterwegs
Gruss, 
Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guido9178 (17. Oktober 2012)

Danke schön, ja das hoffe ich auch.

Bin auch gerade über Dämpfereinstellung   ist noch nicht mal eine beschreibung dabei und bei Sram auf der Homepage gibt es alles nur auf Englisch  Hätte mal mehr in der Schule aufpassen sollen   

Naja dann wünsche ich dir auch schon mal viel Spass dann, Karsten 

gruss
guido


----------



## CrossX (17. Oktober 2012)

Sehr geile Farbe.

Kannst du bei Gelegenheit mal ein Bild vom der Hinterradnabe machen? Sieht das da nicht ziemlich komisch aus mit den ganzen Spacern? Oder hast du ne Singlespeednabe?


----------



## Ganiscol (17. Oktober 2012)

Fantastisches Pinion! Besonders die Farbe gefällt! 

Kannst du mir den genauen Farbton nennen?


----------



## ArthurBishop (17. Oktober 2012)

genial.welche ritzel hast du genommen? hastn link?


----------



## gabarinza (17. Oktober 2012)

WOW, wunderbare Farbe. Aber was ist das? Eloxal oder lackiert?


----------



## zingel (17. Oktober 2012)

Lasur


----------



## Astaroth (17. Oktober 2012)

Heiße Farbe


----------



## Dutshlander (17. Oktober 2012)

guido9178 schrieb:


> So gestern war es endlich soweit
> Möchte endlich mal testen


Ha, wilkommen im Pinion-Club.
Denke mal du wirst begeistert vom Pinion sein. Berrichte mal wie dein eindruck ist.
Gruß und viel Spass damit
 Coole Farbe


----------



## klausklein (17. Oktober 2012)

guido9178 schrieb:


> Musste gestern gleich mal die hasslichen Ritzel austauschen
> Grüße  guido


deine Farbe ist geil.

     Schau doch vorm testen mal ab deine Kurbel-arme richtig fest sind     denn bei mir waren die 4 M5 Schrauben zu lang und kamen auf Grund     und klemmten nicht richtig trotz 6NM Anzugmoment und die Schrauben     der Getriebehalterung vorne waren lose.

     Viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeff (17. Oktober 2012)

Könnten die glücklichen Alutech Fanes Pinion Besitzer evtl. Mal etwas bezüglich des Gewichts ihrer Aufbauten sagen?

Das gewicht ist bei den eher abfahrtsorientierten Bikes sicherlich nicht das Wichtigste aber ich fände es dennoch interessant zu wissen...

Cheers


----------



## downhillsau (17. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schick. Mein Pinion hat jetzt ne woche Gardasee überstanden und bis auf ein Nachstellen der Kettenspannung (ist mal hinten abgesprungen) keinerlei Auffälligkeiten. Funktioniert tadellos. Hab übrigens das mitgelieferte 26iger Ritzel hinten drauf gemacht, so ist es perfekt. beim Shifter hatte ich auch so meine Probleme. Ich habe ihn jetzt so gedreht, daß der Bremshebel zwischen den Zügen steht.
Gewicht liegt bei mir um die 17,9 kg, allerdings mit schweren DH-Reifen (dafür nicht einen Platten am Lago). Mit Nobby Nics sind es "nur" noch 16,7 kg. Kein Leichtgewicht, aber lässt sich super bergauf fahren, zumal man durch die feine Abstufung des Pinion immer den richtigen Gang findet.


----------



## M8184 (17. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal noch 2 vorab Bilder von mir -> Bremsleitungen sind noch nicht gekürzt und Handybilder. Die Ordentlichen kommen erst am WE.
Einmal mit Park LRS und einmal mit Touren LRS -> Gewichte kommen auch am WE


----------



## lhampe (17. Oktober 2012)

das gefällt mir. Rubber Queen auf dem Touren LR. Mit dir würde ich gerne mal ne Tour fahren.

Habe die RQ auch auf auf meinem AM Hardtail das ich hauptsächlich für Touren benutze. Das Fanes wird fast ausschließlich im Park und local Spot gefahren


----------



## M8184 (17. Oktober 2012)

lhampe schrieb:


> das gefällt mir. Rubber Queen auf dem Touren LR. Mit dir würde ich gerne mal ne Tour fahren.
> 
> Habe die RQ auch auf auf meinem AM Hardtail das ich hauptsächlich für Touren benutze. Das Fanes wird fast ausschließlich im Park und local Spot gefahren



So herb sind die Touren nicht, Mittelgebirge hauptsächlich. Ich will halt für alles gerüstet sein und ob ich bissl schneller oder langsamer bin ist mir egal


----------



## guido9178 (18. Oktober 2012)

Guen Morgen Piniongemeinde
 @_ArthurBishop_    ist das orginale was bei Pinion dabei war.  

@all
so nach dem ich gestern mal testen durfte muss ich sagen   ....  geil geil geil ...   , also vom fahrgefühl und schalten ist es was ganz anderes.  Man muss sich nur daran gewöhnen an den Drehgriffschalter, aber das kommt mit der Zeit.

naja was soll ich sonst so erzählen zum Fahreindruck, das Fanes geht gut vorran.  für mich als nachteil hat sich erwiesen das ich tiefer im Bike jetzt Sitze als beim GHOST vorher.  Ist aber bestimmt auch nur eine Angewöhnung 
Mein Umbau der ritzel im Kettenspanner war nicht so erfolgreich, die Rädchen sind zu groß, dadurch klemmt die kette  naja habe das obere wieder umgetauscht und dann noch mal getestet und es funktioniert erstmal.  







hier mal die Nabe mit dem Ritzel 





und das war dann gestern abend 












 @_M8184  _schickes pinion   viel spass damit
reicht die spannung noch, weil dein spanner ganz schön nach hinten geht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (18. Oktober 2012)

Heftiges Pinion Nur die Sattelstellung sieht für mich unbequem aus


----------



## der-gute (18. Oktober 2012)

mit SAG vielleicht besser?


----------



## guido9178 (18. Oktober 2012)

Hallo

ja genau, da geht der hinterbau ja etwas runter und schon ist er fast waagerecht


----------



## hasardeur (18. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schicke Fanes...würde mir sogar ohne Pinion gefallen  

Frage: Was sind das für Bremsscheiben und bist Du zufrieden damit (welchen Vergleich hast Du?)?

klugsch***: Gibt es keine Naben, die ohne Spacer am HR auskommen? Dann wären die Speichen schräger und könnten besser die Querkräfte aufnehmen > steiferes Rad.

Mecker: Warum muss Alutech eigentlich andauernd die Decals ändern? Schön, dass das T endlich wieder rot ist. Will ich auch haben


----------



## guido9178 (18. Oktober 2012)

@hasardeur

danke

zu der frage mit den Bremsscheiben, es sind Hope M6 Scheiben und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.  vergleich hatte ich zu den Orginalen Scheiben von Avid, da musste ich aber feststellen das sie sich leicht verformt haben, nach langen Bremsungen.  
Ja es gibt Naben, aber ich Kaufe nicht fÃ¼r Ã¼ber 100â¬ eine Nabe wen ich nicht weiÃ wie das ganze Pinion-Fanes-system funktioniert. So kÃ¶nnte ich erst mal alles an mein Altes wieder bauen  
Die Decals unten am Hauptrahmen sind von mir , und nicht von ALUTECH draufgekommen, also nix falsch interpretieren.  Ich wollte es auch in dem roten Pfeil aber das gab es nicht mehr   

grÃ¼Ãe guido


----------



## zingel (18. Oktober 2012)

sehr fett!
...was wiegt denn sowas mit Totem?


----------



## wuselbi (18. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Guido,
super Aufbau.
Wo hast Du den die Alutech Decals machen lassen. Gibt es da keine Probleme mit Copyrights?
Gruß
Karsten


----------



## WilliWildsau (18. Oktober 2012)

@M8184
Dein Pinion ist natürlich auch fein und ich wünsche dir viel Spaß damit
 @zingel
Eure Seite ist immer wieder ein Besuch wert Ein bessereren virtuellen Museumsbesuch für MTB-Geschichte kann ich mir nicht vorstellen und der Bericht vom Championnat du Monde ist großes Kino und für das Vision Street Wear-Shirt gibt es einen Extra

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## zingel (18. Oktober 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> @zingel
> Eure Seite ist immer wieder ein Besuch wert Ein bessereren virtuellen Museumsbesuch für MTB-Geschichte kann ich mir nicht vorstellen und der Bericht vom Championnat du Monde ist großes Kino und für das Vision Street Wear-Shirt gibt es einen Extra
> 
> Gruß aus dem Pott!




hehe *- danke*! 
bzgl. T-Shirt werd ich's ausrichten, Fraggle hat's extra aus den USA einfliegen lassen.


----------



## othu (18. Oktober 2012)

guido9178 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ja genau, da geht der hinterbau ja etwas runter und schon ist er fast waagerecht



Und die Front geht nicht mit runter? Interessant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M8184 (18. Oktober 2012)

@guido9178
Danke dein sieht auch super aus, wäre mir aber zu grell 
Bin nicht so der farbenfrohe Mensch wie man an meinem gut erkennen kann 

Der Kettenspanner hat noch etwas Weg nach oben, aber er ist schon ziemlich gut gespannt. Wurde von AT so geliefert. Bisher passt es und eigentlich bin auch auch zufrieden so weil je weniger er nach unten steht desto besser. Ein Fahrtest steht jedoch noch aus.
  @hasardeur

Ganz ohne Spacer gibts es meines Wissens nicht, ich habe ja Singlespeed und da sind es dann eben viel weniger Spacer -> Ich mache heute Abend mal ein Bild.

@all

Thema 12x135.
Ich hab riesen Probleme das HR zu montieren weil der Hinterbau meiner Meinung nach zu eng ist -> Mit dem Messschieber habe ich 130mm Abstand gemessen -> sollten das nicht 135mm sein? 
Ich muss jetzt immer den Hinterbau auseinander drücken und dann einfädeln, was mit der 200er Scheibe nicht so einfach ist ohne das diese verbogen wird. Alleine ist es quasi fast unmöglich das HR zu wechseln. Ist das so normal mit dem Abstand?

Gruß


----------



## guido9178 (18. Oktober 2012)

@othu 

doch schon aber nicht so , da die Totem mit 180mm Federweg ja doch schon gross ist.  in der bedienungsanleitung vom Fanes wird auch nur max. 170mm empfohlen   wusste ich nicht.
 @M8184
ja ist genauso wie bei mir mit dem Hinterbau, hatte da gestern mit Jürgen tele, und er meinte ich solle den rahmen etwas ausseinander ziehen.  Bei mir war auch noch das Problem das die Bremsscheibe am Bremssattelaufnahme geschliffen hat und ich so eine scheibe unterlegen musste   aber so funktioniert es jetzt


----------



## hasardeur (18. Oktober 2012)

Das ist kein Problem der Pinion-Variante, sondern bei der Fanes normal. Da die Gabel aber auch so eng ist, denke ich, dass es normal ist. Außerdem besser so, als andersrum. Dann hält das Rad beim Einbau von allein , was zum Einfädeln der Steckachse durchaus hilfreich ist.


----------



## klausklein (18. Oktober 2012)

100 Oktan schrieb:


> @ klausklein:
> 
> 
> Du hast einen Fat Albert montiert? Der ist doch 2,4 Zoll breit, oder?
> ...


----------



## CrossX (18. Oktober 2012)

Das ist ja ziemlich wenig Platz. Ein 2.5 Muddy Mary würde dann wohl nicht rein passen. 

Will garnicht sehen, wie der Rahmen nach einem Winter mit Matsch und Schnee aussieht


----------



## klausklein (18. Oktober 2012)

2.5 MM ist kaum breiter auf ZTR Flow 65mm









Rad ist nur für Foto eingesteckt ohne Ritzel


----------



## M8184 (18. Oktober 2012)

guido9178 schrieb:


> @othu
> 
> doch schon aber nicht so , da die Totem mit 180mm Federweg ja doch schon gross ist.  in der bedienungsanleitung vom Fanes wird auch nur max. 170mm empfohlen   wusste ich nicht.
> @_M8184_
> ja ist genauso wie bei mir mit dem Hinterbau, hatte da gestern mit Jürgen tele, und er meinte ich solle den rahmen etwas ausseinander ziehen.  Bei mir war auch noch das Problem das die Bremsscheibe am Bremssattelaufnahme geschliffen hat und ich so eine scheibe unterlegen musste   aber so funktioniert es jetzt


 

Bei mir hat der Lockring vom Centerlock Adapter geschliffen 
Aber dank Alu konnte man das locker weg schleifen 

In dem Fall muss ich da mal schauen, hab gestern schon so bissl dran gezogen, mich aber nicht so richtig getraut.

Die Frage ist wie das dann noch mit den Carbonstreben wird, da kann man nix auf Biegen 
EDIT: Gewicht mit touren LRS 16,6kg -> kommt mir fast etwas wenig vor 
Hier noch das Bild von der singlespeed Nabe


----------



## guido9178 (18. Oktober 2012)

hallo,

Gewicht ist neben sache  

Bild sagt alles


----------



## goflo (18. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt machst du mir gerade Angst... ich hoffe ich komme auf irgendwas um 16,5.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banana Joe (18. Oktober 2012)

guido9178 schrieb:


>



mein lieber schwan gaaaaiiiiiillllll


----------



## zingel (19. Oktober 2012)

goflo schrieb:


> Jetzt machst du mir gerade Angst... ich hoffe ich komme auf irgendwas um 16,5.



mein AM wird ca. 14.5kg wiegen


----------



## wuselbi (19. Oktober 2012)

Hey Zingel, wann kommt denn Dein gutes Stück? Die Carbon Streben lassen leider noch etwas auf sich warten. Bin mal auf die Stealth Variante gespannt;-)


----------



## zingel (19. Oktober 2012)

1-2 Wochen


----------



## TAILor (19. Oktober 2012)

@Guido: ist das die "Fullsuspension RAL Lasurfarbe"? sehr schön!


----------



## M8184 (20. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal noch ein Bildchen im fertigen Zustand.

Abgesehen davon funktioniert es nicht den Hinterbau etwas aufzubiegen -> bevor der auch nur 1mm in einer anderen Position bleibt bricht er ab!
Gibts noch weitere Vorschläge? Hab bisher ein Maß von 30,25mm -> Nachdem ich 30min ein Holzstück mit 140mm dazwischen geklemmt habe war das Maß dann bei 30,25mm 
Es muss noch was anderes geben, Nabe abschleifen ist halt glaub auch nicht so der hit oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banana Joe (20. Oktober 2012)

solch ungenaue messungen ... bei der dritten stelle hinter dem komma hat sich bestimmt was getan


----------



## M8184 (20. Oktober 2012)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> solch ungenaue messungen ... bei der dritten stelle hinter dem komma hat sich bestimmt was getan


 

Die 3. Stelle ist Messtoleranz


----------



## Banana Joe (20. Oktober 2012)

für den hausgebrauch dann OK


----------



## M8184 (20. Oktober 2012)




----------



## M8184 (20. Oktober 2012)

So die erste Ausfahrt ist beendet, oder: Ohne Klingel fahren ist ******** 

Bin die erste Tour gefahren, quasi meine Hausrunde -> am höchsten Punkt hatte ich bisher einen Puls von ca. 160 (13KG 100mm Fully) mit der Fanes waren es nun 185 und der 1. Gang war absolut nötig 
Die 16,6 KG, die RQ 2.4 und den riesen Federweg merkt man doch mehr als zunächst erwartet. Probleme mit steigendem Vorderrad gab es jedoch absolut keine bei Steigungen bis ca. 18% -> d.h. eine Absenkung ist tatsächlich nicht nötig.
Was ich festgestellt habe, was hauptsächlich kraft kostet ist, das bei jeder Stufe/Wurzel/größerer Stein man sehr viel Kraft benötigt um diese zu überrollen. Mit dem anderen Bike hoppelt man da so drüber, das geht wesentlich leichter 

Naja nichtsdestotrotz hat es absolut spaß gemacht -> inkl. mehr Trainigseffekt  Ja so kann man es auch sehen 

Nun das Getriebe:
Je höher der Gang desto besser kann man schonmal sagen 
Der erste Gang erzeugt doch ein gewisses "Reibgefühl" in der Kurbel, ich denke das ist normal oder? Ebenso muckt der 7. Gang etwas rum und macht ein klicksendes Geräusch -> ist aber wohl ebenfalls normal.
Dann wie bereits erwähnt muss man die Kurbel kurz entlasten um runter schalten zu können -> am Anfang absolut ungewohnt aber gegen Ende der Tour merkte man bereits das es besser wird 
Das hoch schlaten ist jedoch der absolute Hammer -> das kommt einem vor wie bei einer stufenlosen Automatik, durch die kleine Gangabstufung merkt man gar nicht richtig das man schon im nächsten ist und vom Schaltvorgang merkt man absolut gar nix 
Zwischenzeitlich nach einer kurzen aber steilen Abfahrt gab es im Tretlagerbereich kurz ein ziemlich übles Quietschen, nach einer halben Umdrehung war das jedoch wieder weg -> wird beobachtet!
Ein durchrutschen gab es keines.
Bisher bin ich ziemlich zufrieden 

Nun zur Klingel:
Ich hatte ja versucht ab sofort ohne Klingel meine Touren zu fahren, das ist jedoch kläglich gescheitert 
Ich finde es absolut doch irgendwie "Vorsicht" oder sonstiges zu rufen wenn man sich Wanderern nähert -> da man mit dem Pinion inkl. DTswiss nabe absolut geräuschlos unterwegs ist, ist das aber nötig 
Dazu kam nun noch eine besonderen Begegnung auf einem Trail auf dem die wanderer kurz zur Seite gehen müssen um mich vorbei zu lassen. Ein älteres Ehepaar (ca. 70) lief auf diesem Weg, ich kam von hinten und drosselte mein tempo auf Schrittgeschwindikeit und rief freundlich "vorsicht", das Ehepaar drehte sich um und ging auf die Seite. Der Mann drehte sofort völlig durch und schrie "WAS MÜSSEN SIE HIER FAHREN?? DA DRÜBEN IST EINE STRAßE!!! JA GELTEN DENN HIER ÜBERHAUPT KEINE REGELN MEHR????" Ich fuhr vorbei lächelte freundlich und sagte, während er mich an schrie, "Danke" und fuhr einfach weiter. Noch 50 meter weiter hörte ich ihn rum schreien. 

Das war meine erste begegnung dieser Art 
Und ich bin echt schockiert -> ob das mit Klingel nun zu verhindern gewesen wäre weis ich natürlich nicht. Aber da kann man eben schon 50 Meter vorher Klingeln. Vielleicht hilft das etwas.
Ich mache auf jeden fall wieder eine Klingel ran, mir egal wie das aussieht 

Abgesehen davon, wieviel MB dürfen Bilder zum Hochladen haben??
Heute mittag konnte ich eine hoch laden mit knapp 8MB die von der tor mit ca. 10 wollter er jedoch nicht annehmen


----------



## ollo (21. Oktober 2012)

M8184 schrieb:


> ..............
> -> ob das mit Klingel nun zu verhindern gewesen wäre weis ich natürlich nicht. Aber da kann man eben schon 50 Meter vorher Klingeln. Vielleicht hilft das etwas.
> Ich mache auf jeden fall wieder eine Klingel ran, mir egal wie das aussieht
> ......(



nein Du hast sie grundsätzlich gestört in IHREM WALD......... wie schon erwähnt, für Dich ist die Straße da 


und jetzt das wichtige ..... das erste Schwarz weiße Bike das mir sehr gut gefällt  viel Spaß damit und immer einen Geschrei-losen Meter Trail unter den Rädern 

PS an dem Hinterbau wird so leicht nichts brechen und wenn Du mal gesehen hast mit welcher "Gewalt" teilweise Rahmen gerichtet werden  ....


.


----------



## Dutshlander (21. Oktober 2012)

M8184 schrieb:


> Naja nichtsdestotrotz hat es absolut spaß gemacht -> inkl. mehr Trainigseffekt  Ja so kann man es auch sehen
> 
> Nun das Getriebe:
> Je höher der Gang desto besser kann man schonmal sagen
> ...


Also ersmal schön das du bis dato eine Positive erfahrung mit dem Pinion gemacht hast.
Das der Erste Gang ein reibgefuhl bei dir hervorruft , ist bei mir nicht und auch nicht normal.
Der schalt vorgang zum 7 ten ist normal da wirst du dich dran gewöhnen mussen um hier ein wenig die Kurbel zu entlasten, ist halt eine Gruppenwechsel ( 3gruppen a 6gänge macht 18) und ist in den untere gänge eben en wenig "sensibel"
Runterschalten und ein wenig die Kurbelkraft zurücknehmen ist Physikalisch bedingt (Zahnräder in eine Kraftschlüssige verbindung mussen entlastet werden). Wird zb in der Formel 1 gemacht durch eine Zundunterbrechung (nur ein beispiel)
Und ja das Hochschalten ist jedesmal ein erlebniss pur, Sowas gibt es nich einmal beim Rohloff
Und das Quietschen ist nicht normal, also beobachte es mit sorgfallt.
Gruß D-Lander


----------



## M8184 (21. Oktober 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Also ersmal schön das du bis dato eine Positive erfahrung mit dem Pinion gemacht hast.
> Das der Erste Gang ein reibgefuhl bei dir hervorruft , ist bei mir nicht und auch nicht normal.
> Der schalt vorgang zum 7 ten ist normal da wirst du dich dran gewöhnen mussen um hier ein wenig die Kurbel zu entlasten, ist halt eine Gruppenwechsel ( 3gruppen a 6gänge macht 18) und ist in den untere gänge eben en wenig "sensibel"
> Runterschalten und ein wenig die Kurbelkraft zurücknehmen ist Physikalisch bedingt (Zahnräder in eine Kraftschlüssige verbindung mussen entlastet werden). Wird zb in der Formel 1 gemacht durch eine Zundunterbrechung (nur ein beispiel)
> ...



Das mit dem ersten Gang werde ich morgen nochmal auf Asphalt testen, das war eben immer auf dem trail, unter Umständen kam das Gefühl auch vom Untergrund. 
Kannst du mir etwas zum klicken des 7. Gangs sagen? Legt sich das? Ich meine ich hätte schon sowas in der Art gelesen.


Edit : les grad mal das Handbuch durch, das klicken ist normal


----------



## Jocki (22. Oktober 2012)

"Päckchen" von Alutech war heute in der Post
Und am Wochenende ist Schnee bis ins Flachland angesagt


----------



## M8184 (22. Oktober 2012)

Hab mal im Techtalk ein seperaten Thread zum Thema Pinion eröffnet.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9993551#post9993551


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuselbi (24. Oktober 2012)

So gestern kam mein Päckchen an:




Was sich darin befand:



Und so stand es heute Mittag im Garten:








Eine Baustelle, weil Pinion nicht die richtigen Spacer mitgeschickt hatte, sind aber schon auf dem Postweg



Hier mal ein Bild für Technik-Verliebte:




Ich bin gestern Abend eine Runde im Dunkeln auf der Straße gefahren:
Die Pinion läuft butterweich. 
Gang 7 und 13 sind wie schon beschrieben im Vergleich zu den anderen Gängen ziemlich laut(es hört sich an, als sei eine Kette nicht richtig auf dem Ritzel). 
Das Bike macht einfach Laune
Feintuning folgt...

Die Carbonstrebe wird bei Lieferfähigkeit umgerüstet.

Gruss
Karsten


----------



## ArthurBishop (24. Oktober 2012)

geile kiste.


----------



## Hibbo (24. Oktober 2012)

ArthurBishop schrieb:


> geile kiste.



Ich finde das Bike aber schöner wie den Versandkarton


----------



## ArthurBishop (24. Oktober 2012)

so´n karton hat aber auch was. vorallem wenn er bei einem selbst zuhause steht.geiles bike wuselbi


----------



## Hibbo (24. Oktober 2012)

ArthurBishop schrieb:


> so´n karton hat aber auch was. vorallem wenn er bei einem selbst zuhause steht.geiles bike wuselbi



Das stimmt allerdings, daher habe ich mir heute auch so einen Karton bestellt. Der kommt aber ohne Pinion


----------



## guido9178 (25. Oktober 2012)

@wuselbi

sehr schick das Bike   und der Karton natürlich auch 

wünsche dir viel SPASS damit 

gruß guido


----------



## Hibbo (25. Oktober 2012)

Ja ist ein echt schönes Bike, schwarz + dezentes rot hat was. 

Viel spass damit !!!


----------



## wuselbi (25. Oktober 2012)

Danke 
Da kommt noch ne rot eloxierte Hope Sattelklemme dran, wenn alles fertig ist. Mehr Rot ist aber nicht geplant.
Zuvor jedoch noch Spacer auf dem Freilauf austauschen, die endgültigen Bremsen & Scheiben verbauen.
Die Griffe werden auch bald getauscht, sind eher was für Frauenhände 
Aber ansonsten war die Ausstattung als Komplettrad V2-F echt topp 
Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Hibbo (25. Oktober 2012)

Was für Bremsen spendierst Du Deiner Lady denn noch?

Bei mir fliegen die X0 Bremsen auch gleich raus und meine geliebte XT-785 kommt dran allerdings muss ich noch schauen was ich alles brauche damit die Bremse via i-spec an meine XT Gruppe passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuselbi (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich lasse die Code Bremszangen, werde Sie wie bei meinem Devinci Wilson aber mit X0 Carbon Griffen kombinieren. Hat Power und ist gut zu dosieren und sieht auch gut aus.
Und natürlich kann man wunderschön die X0-Hebel mit dem Reverb-Hebel kombinieren
Gruß
Karsten


----------



## bigstevie (25. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

was sind denn das für rote Felgen und Naben?

Gruß, Bigstevie


----------



## wuselbi (25. Oktober 2012)

Das sind Sixpack Kamikaze Felgen mit Hope Pro 2 Evo Naben? Ein Custom-LRS der jeden Cent wert ist. Mit 36 Speichen absolut stabil, auch bei härterer Gangart.
Und die Hopes ersparen mir den Anbau einer Klingel 
Gruß
Karsten


----------



## bigstevie (25. Oktober 2012)

... 36 Speichen ist mal ne Ansage bei den ganzen 24ern


----------



## wuselbi (26. Oktober 2012)

Hat mal jemand von Euch Pinion Besitzern die Geometrie nachgemessen.
Mein XL Bike scheint zu klein zu sein, ist eher ein L-Rahmen.
Ich muss nochmal ganz genau messen, aber in den Hauptmassen gibt es Abweichungen von ca. 2cm


----------



## ArthurBishop (26. Oktober 2012)

wuselbi schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand von Euch Pinion Besitzern die Geometrie nachgemessen.
> Mein XL Bike scheint zu klein zu sein, ist eher ein L-Rahmen.
> Ich muss nochmal ganz genau messen, aber in den Hauptmassen gibt es Abweichungen von ca. 2cm



na das is ja nix. hab auch nen xl rahmen bestellt und hoffe das er es auch ist.die maße sollten schon stimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuselbi (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde mit Jü nach seiner Rückkehr sprechen. Ich vermute, dass durch das Piniongetriebe die Kurbelwelle um 2cm nach vorne gerutscht ist. Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden


----------



## ollo (27. Oktober 2012)

wuselbi schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand von Euch Pinion Besitzern die Geometrie nachgemessen.
> Mein XL Bike scheint zu klein zu sein, ist eher ein L-Rahmen.
> Ich muss nochmal ganz genau messen, aber in den Hauptmassen gibt es Abweichungen von ca. 2cm



nicht das sich da einer vertan hat ..... die Größe ist meines Wissen Bestandteil der Rahmen Nr die im Tretlager eingeschlagen ist


----------



## wuselbi (27. Oktober 2012)

Entwarnung:
Nach einem Telefonat mit Jürgen ist klar dass es ein XL-Rahmen sein muss.
Hier mal die Meßwerte:

  Ist   Soll       
A   434   461,87       
B   630   614,16       
C   615   615       
D   580   589,21       
E   520   520       
R   145   145   
Anhand der Steuerrohr Länge ist ganz klar ein XL zu erkennen. Es weichen vor allem die Längenwerte D und A ab, wo laut Jürgen trotz meiner Sorgfalt schnell mal Meßfehler auftreten können. Das soll sogar Bike-Magazinen passiert sein.

Also Ende gut, alles gut.

Kompliment an Jürgen, der war gestern aus China zurückgekehrt und hat heute Mittag schon angerufen.

Weiter so

PS: Ich verrate nicht mehr, aber der Jürgen hat für das kommende Jahr einige ganz heisse Pläne, wartet ab.


----------



## Jocki (27. Oktober 2012)

Fanes ist fertig und draußen schneits
Gewicht laut Kofferwaage ziemlich genau 17kg.


----------



## valdus (27. Oktober 2012)

Oha fette Gabel aber der Rahmen ist doch für diese Klasse gar nicht freigegeben, Doppelbrücke und so?!?


----------



## Jocki (27. Oktober 2012)

Die Gabel ist der Reifengröße (650b) und der Option vorne ein 29er Laufrad zu fahren geschuldet.  Wenn es vernünftige leichtere 180mm Gabeln für 650b fliegt die Manitou vorraussichtlich auch wieder raus.


----------



## zingel (28. Oktober 2012)

wenn 17cm auch reichen...
http://www.xfusionshox.com/en/product/forks/2013-vengeance/2013-vengeance-hlr-coil.html#3


----------



## benzinkanister (28. Oktober 2012)

oder auch suntour durolux rc2


----------



## hasardeur (28. Oktober 2012)

Die Gabel sieht schon ziemlich fett aus an der Fanes, harmoniert mMn aber überhaupt nicht mit dem Monarch+. Da muss schon mindestens ein Vivid Air oder Coil-Dämpfer rein. Ich denke, dass wäre nicht nur optisch, sondern auch den Einsatzmöglichkeiten förderlich.


----------



## guido9178 (28. Oktober 2012)

So hallo Fanes-Pinion Gemeinde

ich war das WE mal wieder auf Tour und leider hat es bei uns auch etwas geschneit  aber egal.   

Das Fanes und das Getriebe fahren sich auch ganz Prima im Schnee.  Echt top 












Grüße  guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banana Joe (28. Oktober 2012)

Oha krasser hobel


----------



## Jocki (28. Oktober 2012)

Heute erste Ausfahrt mit dem Fanes:




Los ging es über leicht verschneite laubbedeckte Schotterwege mit ca. 10-15% Steigung. Das Rad lässt sich sehr entspannt nach oben treten. Weder die Dorado noch das Gewicht von 17kg fallen negativ auf. Das Rad läuft auch im kleinsten Gang am steilsten Anstieg laufruhig, ohne das die Lenkung kippelig wird.Ein Einsinken des Hinterbaus kann ich nicht feststellen. An Stellen wo ich bei meinem Ibis Mojo mit runtergeschraubter Gabel schon fast in den Lenker gebissen hab um das Vorderrad am Boden zu halten , muß ich am Fanes nur ein bischen in Richtung Sattelspitze rutschen. Limitierend ist heute der Grip des Hinterrads auf Schnee und nassen Wurzeln. Welchen Anteil die 650b Laufräder am guten Klettervermögen des Bikes haben, kann ich noch nicht beurteilen.

Der kleinste Gang der Pinion ist mir zu lang übersetzt, da brauch ich noch ein größeres Ritzel für lange Anstiege mit über 20% Steigung.

Bergab war nicht viel möglich. Schnee, nasse und überfrorene Wurzeln haben die Abfahrtsgeschwindigkeit deutlich reduziert. Positiv aufgefallen ist mir das saubere und spritzige Einlenkverhalten der Fanes. Bergab im steilen Gelände ist mir das Vorderrad im Schnee ein paar mal blockiert und dann weggerutscht. Kaum macht man die Bremse auf stabilisiert sich das Rad sofort wieder- super!

Das lange warten scheint sich gelohnt zu haben.

Der Monarch ist der Gabel sicher nicht gewachsen, mein Fahrkönnen aber auch nicht. Mal sehen ob er bleibt, oder nicht.


----------



## StefanDerRadler (2. November 2012)

erst einmal: Glückwunsch zu den schönen Rädern *** haben will *** 

@guido9178
@Jocki 
 @M8184 
 @all

habt ihr einmal, bevor Ihr das Rad aufgebaut habt, das Gewicht der Rahmen-Pinion-Kombination ermittelt? Sollte das der Fall sein,
könnt ihr diese mal posten??

Gewicht (inkl. Pinion) bei Rahmengrösse (M,L,XL) 



Dank im Voraus !!!



und ein Regenfreies WE


----------



## Jocki (2. November 2012)

Hab ich leider nicht- Du kannst aber inkl. Dämpfer mit knappen 6kg rechnen.


----------



## gfx (3. November 2012)

Wer eine Alternative zu Across/Pinion-, Hope-, CK- oder andere Singlespeednaben sucht, dies *könnte* interessant sein:
http://www.industrynine.net/Hubs
Steckachsen kompatibel 12x135 (gibt es auch in 142 und andere)
120er Verzahnung / 3 Grad Leertritt / 6fache Einrasterung
Qualität wird hier verglichen:
http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/f19...debate-203479/
Im Doppelpack *mit* Frontnabe zu bekommen: 550$





Gruss, Georges


----------



## ollo (9. November 2012)

M8184 schrieb:


> @guido9178
> .........
> 
> @all
> ...



vielleicht liegt es daran......., beim Aufbau der AM Pinion Gestern, genau das gleiche Problem Hinterbau zu eng. Auf der Bremsseite das kleine Inlet ausgebaut weil 142x 12 rein kommt (auf der Antriebsseite war keins vorhanden) und trotzdem mußte der Hinterbau stark auseinander gebogen werden....... zwei Tassen Kaffee später die Erleuchtung, das Radstandverstellung Inlet (an der AM sind noch die Endurostreben dran) ganz ausgebaut und siehe da, der Schlitz bzw. die Einfädelhilfe war nach innen verbaut, das ganze also umgedreht und nun hat es 142 mm und je Seite auch die Einfädelhilfe..... entweder hat einer in Ascheffel bei der Montage noch geschlafen oder um den Hinterbau auf 135mm zu bekommen wird jetzt nur noch ein kleines Inlet genommen und auf der anderen Seite die Radstandverstellung einfach nur umgedreht


----------



## M8184 (9. November 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> vielleicht liegt es daran......., beim Aufbau der AM Pinion Gestern, genau das gleiche Problem Hinterbau zu eng. Auf der Bremsseite das kleine Inlet ausgebaut weil 142x 12 rein kommt (auf der Antriebsseite war keins vorhanden) und trotzdem mußte der Hinterbau stark auseinander gebogen werden....... zwei Tassen Kaffee später die Erleuchtung, das Radstandverstellung Inlet (an der AM sind noch die Endurostreben dran) ganz ausgebaut und siehe da, der Schlitz bzw. die Einfädelhilfe war nach innen verbaut, das ganze also umgedreht und nun hat es 142 mm und je Seite auch die Einfädelhilfe..... entweder hat einer in Ascheffel bei der Montage noch geschlafen oder um den Hinterbau auf 135mm zu bekommen wird jetzt nur noch ein kleines Inlet genommen und auf der anderen Seite die Radstandverstellung einfach nur umgedreht


 

Erstmal vielen Dank das du dich weiter der Sache an nimmst 

Ich habe nun bei mir mal die inlets demontiert -> dann habe ich eine Einbaubreite von 137mm (Soll ist da wohl 142mm denke ich) -> Auch die Achsverstellung habe ich demontiert, aber leider habe ich nichts entdecken können womit ich das ganze auf 135mm bringe.
So wie ich das sehe ist alles richtig montiert -> auf den beiden Bildern ist nun der Zustand ohne Inlets und 137mm, kannst du mir sagen ob da alles richtig montiert ist und es so 142mm sein sollten?


----------



## wuselbi (9. November 2012)

Also ich empfinde das bei mir leichte Auseinanderbiegen mittlerweile als positiv.
Ich kann das Hinterrad einsetzen, ohne die Achse direkt parat zu haben.
Ich bin mal gespannt, wie es sich verhält, wenn ich meinen Carbon-Hinterbau bekomme.


----------



## ollo (9. November 2012)

M8184 schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank das du dich weiter der Sache an nimmst
> 
> Ich habe nun bei mir mal die inlets demontiert -> dann habe ich eine Einbaubreite von 137mm (Soll ist da wohl 142mm denke ich) -> Auch die Achsverstellung habe ich demontiert, aber leider habe ich nichts entdecken können womit ich das ganze auf 135mm bringe.
> So wie ich das sehe ist alles richtig montiert -> auf den beiden Bildern ist nun der Zustand ohne Inlets und 137mm, kannst du mir sagen ob da alles richtig montiert ist und es so 142mm sein sollten?




Hi,
ja so soll es für 142mm aussehen und für 135mm kommen in die Einfädelhilfen auf jede Seite zwei kleine Inlets. Die Gewinde für die kleinen Befestigungsschrauben sind auch schon vorhanden.

Wenn Du also 135 mm fahren willst fehlen dir diese kleinen Inlets die in die Einfädelhilfe kommen

Bei der Allmountain war es wie bei Dir auf der Bremsseite nur mit dem kleinen Zusatzinlet und auf der Antriebsseite war die Einfädelhilfe nach innen. Nachdem Ausbau des kleinen Inlets und dem umdrehen des Radstands Inlets war es 142mm ... zwar nicht ganz, da ich auch ein wenig biegen mußte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M8184 (9. November 2012)

wuselbi schrieb:


> Also ich empfinde das bei mir leichte Auseinanderbiegen mittlerweile als positiv.
> Ich kann das Hinterrad einsetzen, ohne die Achse direkt parat zu haben.
> Ich bin mal gespannt, wie es sich verhält, wenn ich meinen Carbon-Hinterbau bekomme.


 

Ja so klemmt es von alleine schon ein bisschen, nur 5mm sind einfach zu viel 



ollo schrieb:


> Hi,
> ja so soll es für 142mm aussehen und für 135mm kommen in die Einfädelhilfen auf jede Seite zwei kleine Inlets. Die Gewinde für die kleinen Befestigungsschrauben sind auch schon vorhanden.
> 
> Wenn Du also 135 mm fahren willst fehlen dir diese kleinen Inlets die in die Einfädelhilfe kommen
> ...


 

ja die inlets habe ich für die Fotos ausgebaut -> mit diesen inlets komme ich dann eben auf die 130mm und nicht auf 135mm. So wie es aussieht ist bei mir in dem fall dann wohl (leider) nichts falsch montiert sondern der Hinterbau tatsächlich so eng. 
Mit biegen wird es leider auch nichts. 
Heute habe ich es jedoch zum ersten mal geschafft das HR alleine zu montieren, wenn man weiss wo man hin fassen muss wird es wohl immer besser. 
Abgesehen davon kommen ja auch noch die Carbonstreben, bis dahin muss es wohl so gehen 

Danke nochmals für deine Mühe.


Abgesehen (Achtung OT ) davon habe ich nun noch etwas festgestellt, wenn ich die HR Bremse ziehe und dann das Rad hin un her schiebe habe ich "Spiel" in der HR Nabe. D.h. das innere der Nabe bewegt sich einige Grad -> Bremsscheibe und Ritzel stehen!

Ist das normal?


----------



## ollo (9. November 2012)

M8184 schrieb:


> Ja so klemmt es von alleine schon ein bisschen, nur 5mm sind einfach zu viel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JA ..... und hat was mit den "Einratspunkten" der Sperrklinken zu tun, je kleiner die Teilung weil mehr Sperrklingen oder Rastpunkte vorhanden sind desto kleiner das "Spiel" mal ganz einfach ausgedrückt. Alternativ solltest Du aber mal die Schrauben Deiner Bremscheibe auf festen Sitz kontrollieren


----------



## M8184 (9. November 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> JA ..... und hat was mit den "Einratspunkten" der Sperrklinken zu tun, je kleiner die Teilung weil mehr Sperrklingen oder Rastpunkte vorhanden sind desto kleiner das "Spiel" mal ganz einfach ausgedrückt. Alternativ solltest Du aber mal die Schrauben Deiner Bremscheibe auf festen Sitz kontrollieren


 

Die Schrauben bzw. den Lockring (Bremsscheibe ist mit CL Adapter montiert) habe ich kontrolliert -> ich habe eine DT240s Nabe, ich glaube da ist die Rasterung eh relativ Grob oder?
Bei meiner XT Nabe ist mir das so noch gar nie aufgefallen, aber wenn es normal ist dann passt es ja


----------



## Dampfsti (9. November 2012)

M8184 schrieb:


> ....wenn ich die HR Bremse ziehe und dann das Rad hin un her schiebe habe ich "Spiel" in der HR Nabe. D.h. das innere der Nabe bewegt sich einige Grad -> Bremsscheibe und Ritzel stehen!
> 
> Ist das normal?



Wenn die Bremsscheibe steht und sich die Nabe/Rad bewegen lässt ist da sicher irgendwas Faul...

In welchem Umfang lässt sich das denn Bewegen? Evtl. hat ja auch nur die CL etwas Luft?


----------



## Lasse (9. November 2012)

Manchmal sind es auch die Beläge, die sich im Sattel bewegen. Knall die Bremse mal voll an und schieb dann vor und zurück - da sollte sich nicht's bewegen!


----------



## ollo (10. November 2012)

M8184 schrieb:


> Die Schrauben bzw. den Lockring (Bremsscheibe ist mit CL Adapter montiert) habe ich kontrolliert -> ich habe eine DT240s Nabe, ich glaube da ist die Rasterung eh relativ Grob oder?
> Bei meiner XT Nabe ist mir das so noch gar nie aufgefallen, aber wenn es normal ist dann passt es ja




das ist in der Tat ungewöhnlich. HR schon ausgebaut und geschaut ob die Achse in der Nabe nicht einen weg hat. Radstandverstellinlays fest und die Schraube für die Bremsaufnahme (die der Bremse und die am Rahmen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lasse (10. November 2012)

Ah, CL mit Adapter montierte Bremsscheibe - da hatte ich das auch mal, weil die Rasterung des Adapters nicht perfekt zur Nabe passte. Ließ sich nicht abstellen. Centerlock nur auf CL Naben, alles andere kann zu o.g. Symptom führen. Da hilft nur Scheibe wechseln.


----------



## M8184 (10. November 2012)

Lasse schrieb:


> Ah, CL mit Adapter montierte Bremsscheibe - da hatte ich das auch mal, weil die Rasterung des Adapters nicht perfekt zur Nabe passte. Ließ sich nicht abstellen. Centerlock nur auf CL Naben, alles andere kann zu o.g. Symptom führen. Da hilft nur Scheibe wechseln.


 

100 Punkte für dich 

Habs grade mal näher untersucht, es ist tatsächlich der Adapter "Spiel" hat -> habe jetzt mal Testweise den Lockring so fest ich konnte angezogen (gefühlsmäßig kurz vor Gewindeüberlastung) -> Von Hand konnte man die Bremsscheibe dann nicht mehr bewegen -> Das HR wieder montiert und da war das "Spiel" wieder da -> Es kommt mir auch so vor als würde sich der Lockring durch diese Bewegung lösen.

Ich habe nun eine DTSwiss Nabe und einen DTswiss Adapter -> und trotzdem dieses "Spiel", das ist echt mal mist.
So wie du schreibst hilft es dann wohl auch nichts den Adapter von Shimano zu versuchen oder?
Denn ich habe leider eine MT8 mit Storm SL Scheiben, und die gibts es nicht als CL. Die Singlespeed Nabe gibt es jedoch nur mit CL. Deswegen auch das Adapter Zeugs.

Wenn ich die Scheibe nun tausche auf CL muss ich ja fast auf die Icetec von Shimano gehen. Da gibt es die RT98 jedoch wieder nur mit CL -> für vorne benötige ich jedoch eine 6 Loch -> das wären dann in jedem fall unterschiedliche Scheiben vorne und hinten -> und wieder mist 

Dazu kommt dann noch das ich 2 LRS habe d.h. ich muss wohl 4 Scheiben tauschen. Das wird wieder ein teurer Spaß.

Edit:
Was ist davon zu halten? Theoretisch sollte es durch die klemmung da ja kein Spiel geben oder?

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Adapter-6-Loch-Bremsscheibe-Center-Lock-Nabe/dp/B001DGIHIM/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_1"]Adapter 6-Loch Bremsscheibe auf Center-Lock Nabe: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## hasardeur (10. November 2012)

Wie wär's mit Braking-Scheiben.....oder sind die Dir zu schwer?


----------



## M8184 (10. November 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit Braking-Scheiben.....oder sind die Dir zu schwer?


 

Die gibts aber auch nur als 6 Loch oder?


----------



## hasardeur (10. November 2012)

Stimmt, benötigen auch einen Adapter .....aber vielleicht ist der besser???


----------



## bigstevie (23. November 2012)

Was lange gedauert hat wird gut.
Endlich ist es zur ersten Ausfahrt bereit


----------



## ollo (23. November 2012)

schönes Rad  nur schade das die Bilder so klein sind 

oder ist es in echt so klein  viel Spaß mit Deiner Fanes


----------



## bigstevie (23. November 2012)

Hast schon Recht, Ollo ... Ich bin ein Zwerg :-D


----------



## klausklein (3. Dezember 2012)

So,
hier ein Pinion für die dunkel Zeit jetzt mit Nabendynamo. 
Eine Frage hab ich mal hat schon einer die Carbonschwinge bekommen.
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1266744]
	

[/URL]


----------



## M8184 (3. Dezember 2012)

klausklein schrieb:


> So,
> hier ein Pinion für die dunkel Zeit jetzt mit Nabendynamo.
> Eine Frage hab ich mal hat schon einer die Carbonschwinge bekommen.
> [url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1266744]
> ...



Nein bisher nix gehört, ich denk mal das wird dieses Jahr nix mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (3. Dezember 2012)

Nabendynamo für QR20???

welcher?


----------



## klausklein (3. Dezember 2012)

Son 28 15 disc mit Eigenbauachse!


----------



## der-gute (3. Dezember 2012)

verdammt - also kein käufliches Teil


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt aber eine für Steckachsgabeln vorne. Fällt gerade der Name net ein, aber schon in echt fahren sehen.

G.


----------



## Giantimpact (4. Dezember 2012)

Was lange währt wird endlich gut....!!!
Das Warten hat auf jeden Fall gelohnt, hab´s letzten Mi beim Jürgen abgeholt und seit dem täglich getestet. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem guten Stück und vor allem in Kombi mit der Pinion (schaltet sich einfach butterweich und kaum merkbar). Werde über kurz oder lang jedoch die Kettenblätter austauschen, da ich finde dass der 1. Gang noch ein klein wenig kürzer übersetzt sein könnte, damit´s auch auf den sehr steilen Passagen Bergauf geht..!!
Ansonsten alles wunderbar. Zum Gewicht kann ich leider noch nix sagen, Waage ist tot. Aber fühlt sich leichter an als erwartet. 
Carbonstrebe ist, wenn ich den Jürgen richtig verstanden hab, eine von den ersten, die ihm vorab zugeschickt wurden, bevor die Serie Versandfertig ist zur letzten in Augenscheinnahme quasi.... die Restlichen folgen dann in Kürze!!
Grüße aus dem Norden!!!























(Mehr bilder in meinem Album!!!)


----------



## Giantimpact (4. Dezember 2012)

Oh mist, hat nicht geklappt mit dem Bilder einbetten...wie geht das denn richtig???


----------



## zingel (4. Dezember 2012)

sehrgeil!


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt.

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (4. Dezember 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> sehrgeil!


 

Ooohhh ja!!!

Wenn ich mal groß bin, kauf ich mir auch eine mit Pinion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2012)

Gibts eigentlich irgendwo einen Versand wo man einfach per Mausklick den Kettenspanner als Einzelteil bestellen kann???
Guugl will mir da einfach net helfen

G.


----------



## klausklein (4. Dezember 2012)

Ja gibt es E-MAIL: [email protected]

aber such lieber nach  Alternativen und sag welche.

Kettenspanner
P8550
Kettenspanner KS1.2
Zweirollenkettenspanner zur Befestigung am Getriebe, normale Federstärke
79,90
-
P8551
Kettenspanner KS1.2
Zweirollenkettenspanner zur Befestigung am Getriebe, hohe Federstärke
79,90
-
P8591
Befestigungsschrauben Kettenspanner
Set
1,90
-
P8592
Ersatzrollen für KS1.2
2 Stück Kettenspannerrollen, 11 Zähne, Edelstahlkugellager
16,40
-
P8595
Ersatzfeder für KS1.2
normale Federstärke, Drahtdurchmesser 2,5mm
7,20
-
P8596
Ersatzfeder für KS1.2
hohe Federstärke, Drahtdurchmesser 3,0mm
7,20
-


----------



## Stumpjumper68 (4. Dezember 2012)

@Giantimpact

Sehr schöner Aufbau, kannst du mal das Ausfallende in Groß auf unsern
Schirm zaubern? 

Danke und have fun.


----------



## Giantimpact (4. Dezember 2012)

Geht los...


----------



## hasardeur (4. Dezember 2012)

Da warst Du ja richtig knauserig. Gespart, wo man kann.....allerdings nur am Gewicht 

Sehr geiles Rad


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2012)

klausklein schrieb:


> Ja gibt es E-MAIL: [email protected]
> 
> aber such lieber nach  Alternativen und sag welche.
> 
> ...



Danke dafür 
Auf der Pinionseite hatte ich die passenden Sachen schon gefunden. War mir nur nicht sicher ob man da so einfach bestellen kann.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (4. Dezember 2012)

sehr geiles Rad  und jetzt weiß ich schon mal wie meines aussieht mit dem Plastik Hinterbau  

 @Giantimpact
hast du die Streben noch mal extra ab geklebt auf der Antriebsseite gegen Kettenschlag ???


----------



## guido9178 (5. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, 

mal eine Frage wo habt ihr die Preise her, weil im Katalog stehen sie nicht  

MfG  guido


----------



## klausklein (5. Dezember 2012)

Bei meiner Pinion Auftragsbestätigung war eine pdf  Pinion Endverbraucher-Preisliste
Gültig ab 10/2012 angehängt.

nein keine Getriebepreise nur Pinion P1.18 Zubehör & Ersatzteile


----------



## OSS117 (5. Dezember 2012)

Giantimpact schrieb:


> Geht los...



Schön sieht das zusammengeflickte Carbon nicht aus!!!!:kotz:
Ob es hält???


----------



## ollo (5. Dezember 2012)

OSS117 schrieb:


> Schön sieht das zusammengeflickte Carbon nicht aus!!!!:kotz:
> Ob es hält???




sieht fast aus wie mein Syntace Lenker und meine Syntace P 6 ...... Natürlich halten sie nicht, wäre ja Langweilig für den Jü


----------



## hasardeur (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke, da sind Schutzfolien an den neuralgischen Stellen aufgeklebt und daher die Oberfläche optisch unregelmäßig. Besser, als mit Kette oder Bremsscheibe die Strebe zu ruinieren. Macht man bei Aluteilen auch, da kräht dann nur niemand rum.


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. Dezember 2012)

OSS117 schrieb:


> Schön sieht das zusammengeflickte Carbon nicht aus!!!!:kotz:
> Ob es hält???



So sieht jedes Carbon Bauteil aus, wenn man nicht für die optik nutzloses Sichtcarbon unterlegt. Was man da sieht, sind die einzelnen Carbonmatten im Harz.


----------



## M8184 (7. Dezember 2012)

So ein paar Winterimpressionen 
Das Pinion Getriebe verliert auch bei -6 Grad und komplett in Schnee gehüllt kein bisschen seiner Schaltperformance 
Von der Kettenschaltung hatte ich das bissl anders in Erinnerung


----------



## schueffi (7. Dezember 2012)

Gefällt mir  . Ist das die 150er Lev?


----------



## bigstevie (7. Dezember 2012)

Werde wohl am Sonntag die erste Schneetour mit Pinion machen .. bin mal gespannt wie es läuft?!?
Aber erst mal die hans Dampf runter und Ice Spiker Pro oder zumindest Maxxis Minion drauf damit auch genug Grip da ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M8184 (7. Dezember 2012)

schueffi schrieb:


> Gefällt mir  . Ist das die 150er Lev?



Ja ist die 150er lev  

Mit den 2.5er Baron war ich vom grip her auch sehr zufrieden. Nur der Rollwiederstand ist echt die Hölle 


Edit : von der Pinion wirst bei der Tour nix merken, da ist es immer gleich. Egal ob 30 grad oder -10 grad


----------



## schueffi (7. Dezember 2012)

wo hast du die bekommen? Ist doch überall vergriffen..
ausser auf ebay für 330


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2012)

klausklein schrieb:


> Ja gibt es E-MAIL: [email protected]
> 
> aber such lieber nach  Alternativen und sag welche.
> 
> ...



Muß sagen, das funktioniert recht fix und reibungslos

G.


----------



## Schoschi (7. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Muß sagen, das funktioniert recht fix und reibungslos
> 
> G.



Was konstruierst denn? Nucli mit Kettenspanner?


----------



## KungFuChicken (7. Dezember 2012)

Wow, ein wirklich schöner Hobel  

Für den großen Baron hinten braucht man aber schon einiges an Leidensfähigkeit, oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Was konstruierst denn? Nucli mit Kettenspanner?



Nur ein leichtes SS-Fully...so als Nebenprojekt.

G.


----------



## M8184 (8. Dezember 2012)

schueffi schrieb:


> wo hast du die bekommen? Ist doch überall vergriffen..
> ausser auf ebay für 330



Ich hab sie für 330 bei Gocycle gekauft 
Scheinbar beliefert ks nur die die teuer verkaufen 
  @KungFuChicken
Danke 
Ja ist schon ziemlich herb, grade auf Asphalt holpert es hinten richtig 
Aber im Schnee ist das ja egal, da bin ich froh wenn ich überhaupt vom Fleck komm 


Edit : wie bekommt man den Baron ordentlich montiert? Ich hab gestern kurzzeitig auf 4 bar aufgepumpt, aber trotzdem sitzt er noch nicht richtig


----------



## KATZenfreund (30. Dezember 2012)

OT, doch...
Ich möchte gerne wissen, woher der Name für unseren Untersatz stammt: die Fanes... Wer weiß was Näheres?


----------



## der-gute (30. Dezember 2012)

gehst du www. alutech-cycles.com
dort steht es direkt auf der Startseite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KATZenfreund (30. Dezember 2012)

Wer lesen kann und es auch tut ist klar im Vorteil...
Danke Der Gute


----------



## Customfreak (2. Januar 2013)

So hier ist auch einmal ein Eindruck meines fertigen Fanes Pinion.
Es handelt sich um ein AM mit Aludruckstreben, was aber auch so bleiben soll.

















Kurze Aufbauliste:
Laufräder TUNE King mit ZTR Flow und Singlespeeder D mit Alexrims Supra D
Reifen MAXXIS Minion DHF 2.5 EXO und Highroller II 2.4 EXO
Bremsen Avid XO
Lenker und Vorbau Syntace
Sattelstütze KindShox SuperNatural
Steuersatz Acros
Federgabel FOX Talas CTD
Dämpfer FOX Float CTD

Gewicht: 15,8kg

Mittlerweile sieht es schon nicht mehr so schön aus und hat sich auf den ersten Touren bewährt. Das Fahrverhalten ist optimal und die Übersetzungsbandbreite und Abstufung der Pinion der Hit. Für mich als Umsteiger von 2 Rohloffrädern ein echter Fortschritt!

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Astaroth (2. Januar 2013)

Sehr schön


----------



## KATZenfreund (2. Januar 2013)

Seeehr fein!


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2013)

Gutes Gewicht, trotz passender Laufräder und Reifen ...und Telestütze



G.


----------



## KATZenfreund (2. Januar 2013)

Zitat LB Jörg: "Tod den Hm´s....es lebe das Bergab"

Frage: wie willste denn ohne Hm´s das Bergab machen? :GGG:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (2. Januar 2013)

@Customfreak

Schickes Rad.

Gibt es einen Grund warum du vorne und hinten unterschiedliche Felgen fährst?


----------



## Customfreak (2. Januar 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> @Customfreak
> 
> Schickes Rad.
> 
> Gibt es einen Grund warum du vorne und hinten unterschiedliche Felgen fährst?



Danke.

Ich werde das Rad auch mal mit Kinderanhänger vergewaltigen. Da brauche ich dann etwa 3bar, was bei der Flow nicht möglich ist. Sonst hätte ich hinten auch die Flow.
Ich fahre aber beide schlauchlos, was sich bisher als sehr angenehm herausstellt.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2013)

Ich fahre die Flow auch nur vorne und hinten die Supra30 oder SupraD.
Die Supra 30 ist für mich, bei ansich gleichem Gewicht wie die Flow, in felsiger Landschaft an den Flanken doch etwas vertrauenserweckender

G.


----------



## KATZenfreund (2. Januar 2013)

OT
Sacht ma, wer hat in und um Hamburg die Fanes AM Pinion in S?
Leider gibt es nur eines mit Kettenschaltung in Ascheffel...


----------



## Customfreak (6. Januar 2013)

Auf Nachfrage von 100Octan hier noch einmal ein Bild, wie der Highroller II 2.4 EXO in den Rahmen passt.
Auch, wenn es vielleicht nicht so aussieht, es ist auf jeder Seite 1cm Platz.


----------



## Hibbo (6. Januar 2013)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> OT
> Sacht ma, wer hat in und um Hamburg die Fanes AM Pinion in S?
> Leider gibt es nur eines mit Kettenschaltung in Ascheffel...



 @KATZenfreund

frag doch mal beim Jü, in Brixen hatte er ne Fanes AM in S mit Pinion dabei.
Vielleicht hat er das Test Bike ja noch.


----------



## KATZenfreund (6. Januar 2013)

Gefragt habe ich da natürlich zuerst. es gibt nur eine Fanes in S mit Kettengewerk..., die will ich gerade nun nicht fahren...;-)
Aber ich hab ja Zeit und die AM Serie mit Pinion startet ja erst in 2013...also noch alles gut...


----------



## guido9178 (12. Januar 2013)

Hallo

war mal die letzten Tage wieder mal etwas BIKEN  
http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/u2/1c/u21cye6eq5j4/large_2013-01-11_14-49-58_961.jpg?0

http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/j5/tp/j5tp9pr3mte9/large_2013-01-12_14-29-40_495.jpg?0

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/8f/nz/8fnztiz6ziq1/large_2013-01-11_14-47-45_619.jpg?0

Grüße guido


----------



## KATZenfreund (12. Januar 2013)

Schöne Bilde! Mit der Fanes hätte ich auch Spass! ;-)


----------



## Speedskater (4. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab auch noch eine




Nach artgerechter Nutzung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liquidnight (9. Dezember 2014)

klausklein schrieb:


> Kettenspanner!
> Folgen.



Das Problem mit der unsauber einlaufenden Kette oben am Kettenrad kann ich bestätigen.  Auch mit der stärkeren Kettenspannerfeder tritt das noch auf.   Zunächst will ich mich um das verklemmen der Kette (bei mir eine S1-Kette) zwischen Piniongehäuse und Kettenblatt kümmern.


----------



## JoBu (27. Februar 2015)

Ein Bild von Anfang Februar, Teibun Pinion XL mit kaputtem LEV Zug...


----------

